# Lost All Notifications!



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

I found some threads I was subscribed to showing up in RSS feeds over the past couple of days but I hadn't received any normal notification e-mails. I checked my TCF account CP and for some reason the Instant Notifications to all of my subscribed threads were unchecked/turned off! I manually (checkbox) re-add them. When I leave and come back to my CP they are once again unchecked...so I'm still not receiving e-mails. I didn't change anything on my end (that I'm aware of) to cause this. Anyone else notice this? What to do? 

EDIT: I went back and looked at the e-mail account where I receive my notifications and found that I had exceeded my quota...hence the notifications were being "bounced" by a full mail box. I've increased the limit now and am once again receiving my notices. Thought I'd leave this on here just in case anyone else ran into the same (stupid on my part) issue.


----------

